# My First Mice! :)



## Vhendi (Feb 16, 2011)

I brought them home yesterday and let them hide out all day, night, and this morning...until this afternoon, lol, and they wouldn't stand still much so these are the best pictures I could get so far. They're now back to hiding after their photo shoot/play session.

*Midge*
The 2nd one I chose, she is the most friendly and easy-going. She likes being picked up and when she isn't asleep, she's running full-tilt on the wheel, stopping only for a drink and a nibble before going right back.  It's tiring just watching her. She's some sort of chocolate color. One odd thing about Midge is that she has these very long almost invisible hairs and her poo seems to get stuck on them around her bum... looks like they're trailing behind on a cobweb or something. I've already had to pick her up several times to pull it off.









*Katra*
Number 3, I actually chose her because she was the only other one besides Midge that kept coming up to me... while I actually had my eye on this other mouse but couldn't catch her... so I chose this one instead, lol. The fur on her face sort of stands up and out more, giving her a rounder guinea pig kind of face. So far, she is the one who explores everything and has tried to escape by climbing up and running around the rim of the tank while I was putting the others inside. She also thinks she's an interior decorator - all the bedding and items have been nudged, dug up, or rearranged by her. Not sure what you call her color, tan or butter cream. She's got the same kind of fluff hair as Midge but very clean. Oh, and she has ruby eyes (freaks my sister out, lol, she just came and held them all while I made introductions).

















*Anuk & Midge* (fighting over the wheel)
Number 1, she was the one I had my sights set on from the day before. She was just as active and nice looking but apparently she's the least social. She is terrified of being picked up and it took a lot of time/effort to scoop her out of the tank. I've also discovered that she's a jumper. Her hair is the, uh, traditional length? I think her color is the traditional gray... agouti, its called?... there's no brown in it, but it's also not a solid color like the other two.

















I think they're all considered the "broken" patterned, right? I'm very sure that Midge and Anuk are sisters, their white markings are almost identical. Katra probably is a sibling too, but her white areas are much larger so the pattern is harder to tell - at least right now.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice group you have there! I would also think those 2 were sisters but you can never really be sure.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

lovely mice, have fun with them. you're right, midge is chocolate broken marked, anuk is agouti broken marked, and katra is a champagne broken marked i believe.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Midge is precious!!


----------

